# spawning in kribs



## markscichlids (Feb 6, 2009)

my pair of kribs have been together now for a good few months they had 1 batch of eggs in the old tank before i upgraded but ate them . this is the current set-up








the rock front left is there "cave" its hollowed out underneath. this was taken just after changing substrate from gravel to sand

they have since dug out etc and now its like this 















they also dug it out like this when it was gravel. both the male and female are constantly bailing out sand and doing the old "shivering" dance but just wont spawn. the nest is in a quiet area of the tank away from too strong a current . they defend the territory vigorously .

tank is 100ukg ammonia 0 nitrite 0 ph around 7.6

any ideas/suggestions?


----------

